# radio, speaker wire, color codes



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

the real subzero said:


> What are they?


The radio is the device located in the center of the dash near all the buttons. It controls the music you are listening to. Speaker wire is used to connect the speakers to the radio. And color codes are usually listed in some sort of schematic so you can identify certain wires from other wires. This is especially helpful when you're dealing with the giant factory radio harness with 20+ wires coming out.


----------



## the real subzero (Jan 21, 2016)

chevrasaki said:


> The radio is the device located in the center of the dash near all the buttons. It controls the music you are listening to. Speaker wire is used to connect the speakers to the radio. And color codes are usually listed in some sort of schematic so you can identify certain wires from other wires. This is especially helpful when you're dealing with the giant factory radio harness with 20+ wires coming out.


Thanks?

HAHA./ 

I need the color codes. Does anyone have them? please post them so I can install my gear


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

2014 Chevrolet Cruze Car Audio Wire Schematic


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

the real subzero said:


> Thanks?
> 
> HAHA./
> 
> I need the color codes. Does anyone have them? please post them so I can install my gear


Glad I could help, if you need anything else let me know. Haha!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I would think that I should get this to Ahh Tomko and see if we could have this imformation.stickied to the Audio and Electronics Forum ..


----------

